# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Web per sms falas ne Ipko - smsfalas.org

## Adoniss

Pershendetje

Desha me nda me ju kete faqe per dergimin e sms-av permes internetit. Ne IPKO funksionon 100% dergimi i sms.

www.smsfalas.org

----------

